# defvsd

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe mein System vor geraumer Zeit auf udev umgestellt und devfsd entfernt. Heute habe ich meinen Kernel neu kompilliert (wegen Bootlogo), habe aber die alte Konfiguration vorher gesichert.

Beim reboot wollte der kernel unbedingt devfsd laden. Ich habe dann make clean und make mrproper und die alte config geladen sowie Kernel kompilliert. Aber das System versucht immer devfsd zu laden. Also mußte ich devfsd wieder emergen.

Jetzt nehme ich mir das udev howto noch einmal vor.

Ist das schon jemand passiert.

Hat jemand eine Lösung?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe erst einmal flgende Änderung vorgenommen

nano /etc/conf.d/rc

```

###original

#RC_DEVICES="auto"

###neu

RC_DEVICES="udev"

###original

#RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes"

###neu

RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"

```

Dann devfsd deinstalliert.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe festgestellt, daß ich nicht der erste mit diesem Problem bin.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=270414&highlight=udev

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=270223

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=267708&highlight=udev

----------

## flammenflitzer

also ich sehe da keinen Stich mehr. Ich habe alles getan, aber der Kernel will unbedingt devfsd laden.

Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp.

Ich hau hier erst mal in Sack und gehe zu Windows XP zurück.

----------

## Linuxpeter

Da du ja zu WindowsXP zurück gegangen bist, brauchen wir uns ja nicht mehr die Mühe machen, dir helfen zu wollen.   :Wink: 

----------

## Earthwings

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> also ich sehe da keinen Stich mehr. Ich habe alles getan, aber der Kernel will unbedingt devfsd laden.
> 
> Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp.
> 
> Ich hau hier erst mal in Sack und gehe zu Windows XP zurück.

 

Bitte benutz doch in Zukunft die Editier- anstelle der Antwortfunktion, wenn dein eigener Post der letzte ist. Zum bumpen bitte mindestens 24h warten.

----------

## flammenflitzer

War bloß gerade Sauer. Ich liebe es, an einem System rumzuschrauben.  :Wink: 

Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp?

----------

## ian!

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> War bloß gerade Sauer. Ich liebe es, an einem System rumzuschrauben. 
> 
> Vielleicht hat jemand einen Tipp?

 

```
File systems  --->

Pseudo filesystems  --->

[*] /dev file system support (OBSOLETE)

[ ]   Automatically mount at boot
```

Hast du das so? Zumindest 'Automatically mount at boot' muss deaktiviert sein.

----------

## flammenflitzer

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

Ich habe emerge system -e , danach etc-update und emerge devfsd. Dann keine manuelle Nachbesserung von Scripten.

Am Kernel habe ich noch

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

geändert.

Jetzt geht es weder. (nur ein neues Problem mit nvidia-treiber. Aber da bin ich noch am Probieren.)

Danke

MfG

----------

